
The Box (1967) [video] - wormold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXFPT7FJ38k
======
zerr
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpej3a7AhGI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpej3a7AhGI)

This is good as well. Your Face (1987).

------
porphyrogene
That's a great piece of animation. I don't know if the content-less opening
and ending are there to be true to an original film reel or something along
those lines, but for those who haven't visited the link it's about seven
minutes of animation.

~~~
p1mrx
Set the playback speed to 2X, and it's only 3.5 minutes. Viewers must've been
more patient in the 1960s.

~~~
porphyrogene
That would ruin the timing and deprive the viewer of the subtlety in the
animation. The single-frame transformations into animals and the connecting
frames while the camera's perspective pans would be almost impossible to
distinguish. This is art, not a lecture. Digesting the series of events in the
most efficient way possible is not the point. No one cares how the story ends,
it's nice but trivial compared to the animation itself.

------
krackers
Beautiful animation, but was there supposed to be any significance to the
plot? Wikipedia suggests it's some sort of biblical allusion but I don't see
how it relates.

~~~
delinka
The ending (during the credits) seems to allude to Noah's Ark, but I'm
grasping at straws trying to make the rest of it work toward the Story of The
Great Flood.

Maybe Noah, in his search for two of each creature, sets this up to find a
mate for his Box Creature, as well as for himself?

~~~
porphyrogene
The Ark is a socially acceptable way of animating the fact that they are
sexual partners and gives a clever explanation to the fact that the clothing
throughout the animation suggests that it is raining. The story starts by
making it look like a parlor trick for free drinks then develops into what
looks like a sadistic prank but it ends up finding an endearing resolution
that puts everything right. Let the animation speak for itself, pigeon-holing
is a fool's errand.

------
mises
Jack Barker approves.

